# Screenprinting invoicer software HELP!!



## americanmom (Dec 30, 2009)

I am looking for a screenprinting invoicer software. Looking for something specifically for screenprinters that will generate a quote for a job such as lights/darks, number of colors...etc. This is for a business that is just starting so nothing too pricey or complicated. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!
Thanks, Nikki


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

T quoter
Shop Worx (This is really expensive like 5k-10k but it is the best software out their with all the bells and whistles)

Their are a few others I cant recall but google it.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Almost 100% of the screen printing specific packages are $1k+. 

Some people are just using quickbooks. 

Another option is T-Invoicer, or it's big brother T-Works Manager. I haven't used either or them myself, and the couple post here about them complain about customer service. You can find them on ebay for $35, and I think $150. I've been thinking about buying t-works for months now.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I use Microsoft Publisher and created my own general invoice. Works great!


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

I own T-Works Manager, T-Quoter and have tried every demo for pretty much all the software you can find suggested on this forum.

We're going to move back to Billing Manager by Intuit and migrate from there to Quickbooks.

We're not finding good value or enough flexibility in any of the packages we own after the "rubber meets the road" and it just hinders our shop from invoicing efficiently.

We had the best experience with T-Works Manager which also had the best price. The things that are making us migrate away from it are small issues to some but when trying to get everything working right, mean a lot to us. The invoice template can't be edited. We have been trying to migrate to the newest version but there is some permissions issue that is preventing an import. Customer support was great before the sale but hasn't done much to help with our current problems. The inventory and vendor price list features are fairly limited. Pretty much there are a lot of cool features in the product but all of them are somewhat half-baked and just tease you with what could have been a great application.

If T-Works Manager ever successfully completes their application with some polish and finds a way to provide better support, I'd revisit their product. Well, ok that's a bit of a fib since I have already migrated from Billing Manager to T-Quoter to T-Works and now back to Billing Manager which will seemlessly upgrade to Quickbooks for me and I don't want to transfer data again.

You should try the demos of all the products, there are a tons of applications all with the same goal but very different methods of achieving it.


----------



## ubercooltees (Jul 20, 2009)

I might be to much of a newb to post anything about this topic, so take from it what you want. I use Microsoft Office Accounting (2007). My business does web design and some other things. You can basicly create a new product or service and give it a price and description. For example, I have a sku for all my products and services. So for a black shirt with two colors, one side would have a sku for the shirt, first color, and second color.


----------



## gaichuu (Sep 30, 2009)

open source GNUcash Free Accounting Software | GnuCash, i haven't tried. Good luck


----------

